# Lookin' At A 5er And A Dodge Mega-cab



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

So it must be the sheer boredom of winter (and eagerly anticipating camping season)....but we've been looking at the Sydney 31FQBHS and a Dodge Mega-Cab. We've been happy with the 28RSDS and Excursion, but I like the idea of a "real" bedroom for me and DH, a little bit more room/storage, and a hide-a-bed for Grandma (she'll come with us to Zion this summer). DH especially likes the idea of the Dodge Mega-Cab, as we sold his p/u to get the Excursion...when we got the 28RSDS. He loved the new diesel, roominess of the mega-cab, and fit/finish.

Any feedback from those that have made the change from TT to 5er would be greatly appreciated. My only concern about the p/u is on those long road trips with our two boys in back (ages 7 & 10)....oh and taking our 2 Boxers with us as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> So it must be the sheer boredom of winter (and eagerly anticipating camping season)....but we've been looking at the Sydney 31FQBHS and a Dodge Mega-Cab. We've been happy with the 28RSDS and Excursion, but I like the idea of a "real" bedroom for me and DH, a little bit more room/storage, and a hide-a-bed for Grandma (she'll come with us to Zion this summer). DH especially likes the idea of the Dodge Mega-Cab, as we sold his p/u to get the Excursion...when we got the 28RSDS. He loved the new diesel, roominess of the mega-cab, and fit/finish.
> 
> Any feedback from those that have made the change from TT to 5er would be greatly appreciated. My only concern about the p/u is on those long road trips with our two boys in back (ages 7 & 10)....oh and taking our 2 Boxers with us as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Isn't that box a little short for fifth-wheel towing?

Sluggo


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tricia,

We are also going from a TT to a 5'er.







Everybody I have talked to who owns one tells me once you move up to a fifth wheel you will never go back. They say the difference is night and day. Good luck on your hunt and happy camping.

Leon


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The room in the back seat is just like a limo and it is like the commercials, just because the front seat is open does not mean there will be a fight to move from the back seat to the front. My 6'1" 18 year old along with my 5'11" 15 year old and my 12 year old DD sit back there without complaint for many hours.

As for the short bed and a 5er. There are hitches to help there.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 is right, we have me,the wife, a 2 daughters ages 13, and 8. We love our megacab (see pic in my gallery). It has more interior space than our old limited 4runner. We've taken our 2 labs ,AKA four legged beasts, with us and been comfortable (other than a little drool).







They make a fifth wheel slider hitch for the short box so you wouldn't have any trouble there. This is my 3rd cummins and I think I like this one the best. Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tricia,

Talk to Jeff (WAcamper), he can give you all the info you need for setting up a MegaCab for a fifth wheel Outback. As far as being concerned about the kids in the back of a pickup on long trips, that is what the MegaCab is all about. They will have never seen so much room!

A place for the dogs though, might be an issue. But again, with all that floor space, there should be plenty of room.

We will be looking forward to seeing your new rig at Deschutes! And trying to keep up with you on the road to Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know how long this "process" will take us.....I searched for the Outback 28RSDS/Excursion for a 
L-O-N-G time! Actually, I was hoping to be disuaded from going down this path







I'm sure the hunt will keep us busy until we go camping in April!

Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> So it must be the sheer boredom of winter (and eagerly anticipating camping season)....but we've been looking at the Sydney 31FQBHS and a Dodge Mega-Cab. We've been happy with the 28RSDS and Excursion, but I like the idea of a "real" bedroom for me and DH, a little bit more room/storage, and a hide-a-bed for Grandma (she'll come with us to Zion this summer). DH especially likes the idea of the Dodge Mega-Cab, as we sold his p/u to get the Excursion...when we got the 28RSDS. He loved the new diesel, roominess of the mega-cab, and fit/finish.
> 
> Any feedback from those that have made the change from TT to 5er would be greatly appreciated. My only concern about the p/u is on those long road trips with our two boys in back (ages 7 & 10)....oh and taking our 2 Boxers with us as well.
> 
> Thanks!


it's not fair!







I am envious! can't wait to see it! you will love the private bedroom, I call it the snore room..............can't hear the snoring from dh if I am on other end of the trailer and bedroom door is closed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You could always keep your Excursion and get one of these!









http://www.hitch-buddy.com/

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Uh oh, the fever is hitting. Must be that time of year again!

Lucky for you the big RV show is this weekend in Seattle, and the Portland show is scheduled for March 7-11.
I hear Curtis may have quite a few Outbacks at the Portland show. As Leon said, it's night and day going to a fiver!

The Mega Cab... good choice there! We load up with our 18, 16 and 8 yo kiddies, the dog and the cat and there is no shortage of space and comfort back there. No complaints from the kids on the longer trips. Do yourself a favor though, look at the 3500 vs. the 2500. More towing capacity and the cost difference is less than $1,000 (or at least it was when I bought mine in July).

There is no problem towing a fiver with the Mega Cab, but you will need a slider hitch. There are lots out there, from manual sliders to the automatic ones (more $$ though). We opted for the auto slider and let the hitch do the thinking. We've had no problems at all with maneuvering around while in tow.

Good luck on your quest! Exciting, isn't it?!?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Any of the Crew Cab Diesels offer great room for the family. You do not have the total seating capacity of an excursion, but the pickup definitely has the towing capacity. The 5'er will be a dream, the extra room is great, just remeber the total combo is bigger and longer than you have now. I have no regrets going in the same direction, can't wait till spring.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We went to a fiver 2 rigs ago after having a tent trailer and then 2 TT, (you can see the progression) no regrets at all it is completely different with the fiver, the stress disappears and your main concern will be staying under the speed limit especially if you have a diesel. You will need a slider hitch as we have for getting into the tight spots at campsites otherwise you will be fine. As for the dogs we have 2 full size collies and they ride in crates in the pick up bed, no problem at all.
Good luck and you will love it!
Steve


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

We bought a Mega Cab CTD in November after we already had the 25RSS winterized, so I have not had the chance to pull with it yet. We have taken a couple of 5 hour road trips with the truck, and had 3 adults and two kids in it, and we had plenty of room. My wife has been looking at 5th wheel's ever since we bought the truck, and she has the big RV show on our calendar in March. We may end up pulling a new 5th wheel before we ever get a chance to pull the 25RSS. We went to a small RV show in Jan. and I met a guy that pulls a 5th wheel with a Mega Cab, and he has one of those automatic sliders, and says he has no problems.

Kent


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It will all work out... Go for it!

Carey


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We have several friends that have made the move from a tt to a 5th wheel and I've heard nothing but good things about the 5's. Love the floor plan of that 31FQBHS!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I say get it...The mega cab would look great pulling a 5'er.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys are killing me







.....where's "the voice of reason" when I need it. I've already told Thunder that he's not allowed to go shopping with DH again....WAY too much encouragement to buy the Mega Cab. Seriously, it all sounds good....now we just have to strike the right deal.

Thanks!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> You guys are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. Crismon, it is a really DUMB idea and I think you should rethink it.







Although, it is about the same path that we are considering for next year.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow,

This place must really be a cult because the DW and I have been thinking the same thing. Now we are partial to the Chevy, but are going to look at the Dodge as well. Only thing holding me back is the DW refuses to look at trucks in the cold. Come on warm weather!

The only other bummer is that Outback no longer makes a Two bunk floorplan. Quad Bunks is just too many beds for only 1 kid, but we like having a bed we don't have to set up each night. I may have to jump ship for a Cougar. Two bunk, built in bike rack, rear garage for stuff, built in black tank flush, man Slap an Outback sticker on it and it would be perfect.

Phil


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Wow,
> 
> This place must really be a cult because the DW and I have been thinking the same thing. Now we are partial to the Chevy, but are going to look at the Dodge as well. Only thing holding me back is the DW refuses to look at trucks in the cold. Come on warm weather!
> 
> ...


Hey Phil...we just did the opposite. We just traded our Cougar 281EFS (which is the floorplan you were talking about if you don't want a slide in the bunkroom) for the Outback 31FQBHS. We loved our rear garage, never used the bike rack, and didn't have the black tank flush (which I am told is the kind that works by flooding if that makes a difference to you). On the Outback, there are quite a few more cabinets, taller LR slide, better fit and finish (I think, I don't have mine yet but from what we saw on the other floorplans they had in stock, it is), and the tank capacities are quite a bit bigger. I spent a couple of weeks comparing the 2 before we made our decision to switch to the Outback instead of going to the quadbunk Cougar, so if you would like to know more, just let me know!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> So it must be the sheer boredom of winter (and eagerly anticipating camping season)....but we've been looking at the Sydney 31FQBHS and a Dodge Mega-Cab. We've been happy with the 28RSDS and Excursion, but I like the idea of a "real" bedroom for me and DH, a little bit more room/storage, and a hide-a-bed for Grandma (she'll come with us to Zion this summer). DH especially likes the idea of the Dodge Mega-Cab, as we sold his p/u to get the Excursion...when we got the 28RSDS. He loved the new diesel, roominess of the mega-cab, and fit/finish.
> 
> Any feedback from those that have made the change from TT to 5er would be greatly appreciated. My only concern about the p/u is on those long road trips with our two boys in back (ages 7 & 10)....oh and taking our 2 Boxers with us as well.
> 
> Thanks!


About 6 months ago, we were debating buying a Megacab. It is huge inside..loved that! However, because of its weight, the payload capacity is actually quite small. I can't remember if it was the 2500 or the 3500 we test drove, but the sticker inside the door said something like 1650lbs for the CC. Keep that in mind when you go look at some. Also, you will definitely need a slider hitch because of the extra-short box and I don't think all hitches work with that box either. We also found that we would have had to have got the Laramie in order to get all the nice little things we have on our GMC like the driver's info center and separate temperature controls for driver and passenger. I wasn't a big fan of their cloth upholstery either. It did drive nice and it didn't seem loud to me either as I have read before about the Cummins. Anyway, in the end, we went and bought a GMC 2500HD crewcab D/A with a short box and saved some money in the process as well. I could be wrong on some of these details since I am going from memory but I hope this helps a little anyway.

BTW, we love towing a 5th wheel! We have no experience with a TT, only with a truck camper, and OMG I'd never ever ever get one again. Anyway, hitching and unhitching as well as the setup of a 5th wheel is quick and painless. You get more storage as well as more length. No sway while towing.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Hey Phil...we just did the opposite. We just traded our Cougar 281EFS (which is the floorplan you were talking about if you don't want a slide in the bunkroom) for the Outback 31FQBHS. We loved our rear garage, never used the bike rack, and didn't have the black tank flush (which I am told is the kind that works by flooding if that makes a difference to you). On the Outback, there are quite a few more cabinets, taller LR slide, better fit and finish (I think, I don't have mine yet but from what we saw on the other floorplans they had in stock, it is), and the tank capacities are quite a bit bigger. I spent a couple of weeks comparing the 2 before we made our decision to switch to the Outback instead of going to the quadbunk Cougar, so if you would like to know more, just let me know!


Wow, since they are both made by Keystone I figured the fit and finish would be comparable. I must admit we haven't walked through either of them yet. I will keep those factors in mind.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Wow,
> 
> This place must really be a cult
> 
> Phil


MUST be a cult? there is no must about it!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You noticed a fit and finish difference between the Cougar and the Outback? I didn't but the Cougars cabinets aren't as nice as say the Laredo's. You should look at Laredo's.

The Laredo 30BH has a nice floor plan for those not needing the 4 bunks.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> You noticed a fit and finish difference between the Cougar and the Outback? I didn't but the Cougars cabinets aren't as nice as say the Laredo's. You should look at Laredo's.
> 
> The Laredo 30BH has a nice floor plan for those not needing the 4 bunks.


Yes, from what I saw at the RV show, the Outback Sydney Editions had a bit better fit and finish then the Cougars. I have never been in a Non-Sydney edition before so I don't know if they are the same or not.

One thing I noticed while searching for RV info is the Laredo's floor joists are on 16" centers while the Cougar and Outback Sydneys are on 13" centers. Also, according to their brochures, the Laredos have less R-value in the floors than the Cougars (laredo R11 and cougar R14) but who knows if they were measured the same way or not.

Anyway, I should quit hijacking this thread.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

No worries....it's all good info!

Btw.....DH took me to drive the Mega Cab at a dealer today.....all I can say is W-O-W. It drives like a car...o.k. a big car, but very smooth. Tight turn radius, loads of power and very quiet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jetjane said:


> You noticed a fit and finish difference between the Cougar and the Outback? I didn't but the Cougars cabinets aren't as nice as say the Laredo's. You should look at Laredo's.
> 
> The Laredo 30BH has a nice floor plan for those not needing the 4 bunks.


Yes, from what I saw at the RV show, the Outback Sydney Editions had a bit better fit and finish then the Cougars. I have never been in a Non-Sydney edition before so I don't know if they are the same or not.

One thing I noticed while searching for RV info is the Laredo's floor joists are on 16" centers while the Cougar and Outback Sydneys are on 13" centers. Also, according to their brochures, the Laredos have less R-value in the floors than the Cougars (laredo R11 and cougar R14) but who knows if they were measured the same way or not.

Anyway, I should quit hijacking this thread.








[/quote]
just what is hijacking a thread anyway?? I never had understood it and have probably done it.Will I get put on the hijackers watch list ?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Jetlane,

I would bet you saw mis-prints in Keystone literature between Laredo and Cougar flooring and overall construction for that matter. They are all made the same for obvious reasons and that is so that Keystone keeps down the manufacturing prices .

Mike C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> ..(snip)..
> 
> I hear Curtis may have quite a few Outbacks at the Portland show. As Leon said, it's night and day going to a fiver!


I and they will keep them if we can get to the buyer first.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, looked at the Canyon Trails as a possible alternative to the Sydney, but DH insisted on the Sydney and DS was almost in tears at not having an Outback....Geez! I was just lookin'!

The quest continues









I guess we'll look them over at the March RV show and hopefully by then DH will have ordered his Mega-Cab!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> Jetlane,
> 
> I would bet you saw mis-prints in Keystone literature between Laredo and Cougar flooring and overall construction for that matter. They are all made the same for obvious reasons and that is so that Keystone keeps down the manufacturing prices .
> 
> Mike C


Well that definitely is a possibility....in the Outback Sydney brochure it says it has a laundry "shoot" LOL!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Jetlane,
> 
> I would bet you saw mis-prints in Keystone literature between Laredo and Cougar flooring and overall construction for that matter. They are all made the same for obvious reasons and that is so that Keystone keeps down the manufacturing prices .
> 
> Mike C


Well that definitely is a possibility....in the Outback Sydney brochure it says it has a laundry "shoot" LOL!
[/quote]
Love the laundry "shoot" in my Sydney 31frks!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> As for the short bed and a 5er. There are hitches to help there.


Becareful there!! Make sure the hitch you select gets the weight in front of the rear axle.

There are folks out there that are having this problem with the mega cab bed


----------

